# CD-2s for home listening?



## rhon (Oct 6, 2021)

I have a pair of CD-2 non-neo drivers with titanium diaphragms. Everything appears to be in good working order, coils measure 6.0 - 6.2 ohms with my handheld meter. Two questions: where can I find technical specifications for these drivers, and does anyone know of a source for the mylar diaphragms that supposedly have extended high-end response?

Also, I'm actually considering these for use in a home listening application, frankly just looking to do something different than the usual dome tweeter route. Looks are part of the equation (I know, I know). I'm new to horns and need to do a bit of reading on what type of horn would be good for my application, know of any good references?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The Mylar diaphragms wont fit in your driver. Mylar dont have more top end they are smoother through the upper midrange. 

To start you can use the horns that came with the CD2 Comp.


----------



## rhon (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks for the response, obviously I'm just learning about these. Guess I was wrong about the mylar diaphragms!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I used old CD2s in a DJ rig I had years ago , imaging wasn’t important it was just for sound at as a mobile DJ thing 

for home , there’s way better horns to use
The drivers on the cd2 are good, but way better is available for cheap rn 

check out a jbl 500hz horn with a set of 1” de550s , you’ll dig that


----------



## ken morgan (Oct 28, 2021)

rhon said:


> I have a pair of CD-2 non-neo drivers with titanium diaphragms. Everything appears to be in good working order, coils measure 6.0 - 6.2 ohms with my handheld meter. Two questions: where can I find technical specifications for these drivers, and does anyone know of a source for the mylar diaphragms that supposedly have extended high-end response?
> 
> Also, I'm actually considering these for use in a home listening application, frankly just looking to do something different than the usual dome tweeter route. Looks are part of the equation (I know, I know). I'm new to horns and need to do a bit of reading on what type of horn would be good for my application, know of any good references?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


These will not work at all for the intended usage you should just sell them to me. I will dispose of them properly... I think I have a F150 they will fit into...


----------

